# Hunter style duck



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Stole Goobs recipe Hunter-style Sage Grouse and used duck breasts man it was good, I didn't have any green peppers so I put some sliced pickled jalapenos in with a dash or 2 of sriracha chili sauce, also had no pearl onions so coarse chopped a whole onion. Served it with dirty rice,mmm good.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok stop y'all's is makin me hongry


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, that looks good. I hate to admit it now, but I have never enjoyed eating wild game. However, after joining the forum and finding all sorts of amazing recipes (mostly posted by Goob), my mind and stomach have changed!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

It was funny my wife picked out all the duck and ate it leaving the carrots (her favorite) on the plate. (I ate um);-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Stole Goobs recipe Hunter-style Sage Grouse and used duck breasts man it was good, I didn't have any green peppers so I put some sliced pickled jalapenos in with a dash or 2 of sriracha chili sauce, also had no pearl onions so coarse chopped a whole onion. Served it with dirty rice,mmm good.


I am not trying to be critical or anything but...that's not REAL dirty rice. Just an FYI.

Maybe one day I will get on here and put my great grandmothers recipe for actual real dirty rice made the old fashioned way. I've taught it to my daughter to pass on down when I'm taking the dirt nap. I used to help make it in the kitchen with great grandma and grandma every holiday season. I still have the utensils great grandma used to grind up everything with. :grin:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I am not trying to be critical or anything but...that's not REAL dirty rice. Just an FYI.
> 
> Maybe one day I will get on here and put my great grandmothers recipe for actual real dirty rice made the old fashioned way. I've taught it to my daughter to pass on down when I'm taking the dirt nap. I used to help make it in the kitchen with great grandma and grandma every holiday season. I still have the utensils great grandma used to grind up everything with. :grin:


 I know its not the same as I had in Narlins but Zatarains was the closest I could get get busy and get that recipe on here holidays are a coming!!:mrgreen:


----------

